# Long Beach Lap Time Comparison



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Long Beach (1.968-mile)
http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Content/PDF/Results/2008/20080419PDFR_0001.pdf

2008 Lap Times

750hp Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:06.902

550hp LMP2 Porsche RS Spyder _ 1:11.330

700hp LMP1 Audi R10 TDI _ 1:11.765

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:15.947

600hp LM GT1 Corvette C6-R _ 1:17.059

480hp LM GT2 Porsche 997 GT3 RSR _ 1:19.705

500hp SWC GT Ford Mustang Cobra _ 1:25.479

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=285854&FS=INDYCAR

http://www.motorsportforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126476

http://www.elanmotorsports.com/?action=page.products

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panoz_DP01

http://www.americanlemans.com/home/ALMSHome.aspx

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/long beach/ALMS_Qual.pdf

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racing/alms/rsspyder/technics/

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racing/alms/videogalleries/

http://www.championracing.net/2008/the_car/index.htm

http://www.corvetteracing.com/

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racing/alms/911gt3rsr-997/

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=663

http://www.mathiasenmotorsports.com/our_car.htm

http://www.swiftengineering.com/standard.asp?content=8

http://www.world-challenge.com/events/raceresults.php?ID=586

http://www.acsexpress.com/

http://www.huffakerengineering.com/proford.htm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Long Beach (1.968-mile)
http://www.americanlemans.com/images/events/09_LongBeachMap.pdf

2009 Lap Times

650hp IndyCar Dallara-Honda _ 1:09.628

650hp LMP1 Acura ARX-02a _ 1:11.627

500hp LMP2 Acura ARX-01B _ 1:13.134

450hp Indy Lights Dallara-Infiniti _ 1:15.269

600hp LM GT1 Corvette C6R _ 1:17.952

480hp LM GT2 Ferrari F430GT _ 1:20.111

http://www.indycar.com/news/?story_id=13627

http://www.indycar.com/tech/specifications.php

http://www.imsaracing.net/2009/events/long beach/Qualifying ALMS Long Beach.pdf

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/AcuraARX-02.html

http://www.highcroftracing.com/

http://www.fernandezracing.net/english/index.html

http://www.corvetteracing.com/

http://www.risicompetizione.com/go/303team.cfm

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=324455&FS=INDYLIGHTS

http://www.indycar.com/pro/tech/chassis.php


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

A Lap of Long Beach


----------

